# Can't find UNIX PS command



## JustinBaron (Sep 10, 2004)

Hi

Can someone point me to where I can download PS to install on my TIVO?

Thanks!

Justin


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

You can run PS inside the TiVo shell (tivosh)


----------



## maxwells_daemon (Apr 9, 2005)

You can find a basic version of "ps" here.

If you want a fully-functional one, you can download the procps package from my page (follow the link below), though you also need the fixed C library for that to work.


----------



## JustinBaron (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks - but it doesn't seem to be there!

I was wondering if I have to add it?


----------



## JustinBaron (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks - I'll try the links!


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

www.stevejenkins.com


----------

